# Ontario Building Code - Part 3 Group C - 4 Storey Residential



## jblokker (Mar 9, 2022)

Good Afternoon All,

I have what I hope is a quick question for the forum.  We are designing a 4 storey detached residence in Ontario Canada.  This puts the house into Part 3 and 4 of the OBC.  The house has a maximum foot print of just under 150 sq m (1598 sq ft) with a set of curved stairs from floors 1 through 4 and then a separate straight set of stairs to the basement garage.  All floors are also serviced by an elevator with an internal area of 20 sq ft (4'x5').  The garage is in the basement and you can exit through the garage door, stairs leading up to the 1st floor at the front of the house and a man door located at the back of the house with steps outside up to grade.  On the 1st floor we have 3 separate exits, the front door and 2 across the back, a sliding door and normal exterior.

I have been reading through the code and I wondering if I need a second stair case in the building to meet Part 3 building code?


----------

